# My 6yo keeps slouching down in booster seat



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

This is starting to drive me crazy. He fits just fine in the Britax Booster, but he keeps wiggling himself down, and I'll look back and the seatbelt is around his neck! We've had numerous serious talks, but it just doesn't work - he keeps doing it. My older son didn't do this when he was in a booster so I am kind of at a loss.

I really don't want to buy a special big kid 5pt. harness, but this is making me really nervous. I thought about getting one of these: http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...oductId=529755 but the reviews are mixed. Some parents say it makes the booster seat slide around. It might be okay for a road trip (which we have coming up), but not for around town.

Any feedback on the footrest or ideas to keep him from slouching?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If he cannot sit properly he needs to be in a harnessed seat. There is no alternative. Your child is not safe slouched down.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

My 6 year old is in the Britax Frontier. I use it as a 5 pt harness still, because like you son, I don't believe he has the maturity to sit properly if used as a booster.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Has he said what his reason is for slouching in the booster seat? He might be able to help you figure out what can help him stop slouching.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
If he cannot sit properly he needs to be in a harnessed seat. There is no alternative. Your child is not safe slouched down.

This!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Is it a newer Parkway? Can you get the SG clip for it?


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Is it a newer Parkway? Can you get the SG clip for it?

What is an SG clip?

I wish I had known about the Britax Frontier a couple of years ago, but to spend that kind of money right now would be rough. I don't know what to do.


----------

